# Cpc Par/csr Seeking More Experience For Compliance And Consulting Coding Jobs



## zneal01 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been with a local hospital for close to 7 years, and I worked for a Health insurance company for 3 years prior to that. I know Medicare/Medicaid, Billing and Commercial insurance. I have multiple system experience in addtion to Access, Excel, Powerpoint, and Microsoft Word. I am currently employed at an Internal Medicine practice and I am seeking multiple specialty experience and any chance to learn more about inpatient hospital. I have an AA in healthcare administration that I am seeking to transfer to a school that can help me obtain my RHIA.


----------



## jbennett (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you interested in learning something about the Chargemaster area for Outpatient procedures or DME (durable medical Equipment)  I am interested in helping you learn this area if you would be interested.  
I am currently working as a Chargemaster analyst in a Speciality hospital.

joybennett40@hotmail.com


----------



## feliciathomas (Jan 1, 2009)

Where are you geographically located... that offer sounds tempting


----------

